# Dollar Tree 2022



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

guess who has been out wandering around again in search of spookyness... (besides the gas prices, don't get me started..)
The dollar tree seems to have started loading the shelves for us hallow-obsessed folk...

Thats right, this dorky raven. 


























These are an awesome little pick me up that is sure to help us get through the sweltering heat of the summer.
Happy Spooking!

-the_raven


----------

